# No Name insurance



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

I had a Geico rideshare policy and they dropped me after I had two minor accidents (NOT when I was doing Uber by the way). Erie, the only other major insurer that does rideshare in Virginia, rejected me. I figured my Uber days were over.

Given that I am now viewed as undesirable, even the quotes I was getting for "regular" insurance were quite a bit more than I was paying Geico for the modified commercial policy.

Decided to try emailing insurance brokers to see what they would come up with, with or without rideshare coverage. To my surprise, two brokers came up with not-totally-unreasonable quotes for insurance that covers Ubering. About $200 per month, which is about $50 more than I was paying Geico before the accidents.

The catch came when I googled the name of these no-name insurance companies. Many, many reports from people who couldn't get paid when there were accidents. Now if I have an accident and the other guy has damage and his insurance company has to go through hell to get money from mine, I really don't care. If I have an accident that is the other guy's fault I can go right to his insurance company. I guess the downside of this kind of insurance is that I have to expect I'm not going to be happy with their service if I have an at-fault accident and have to pay for damage to MY car. I'll probably be SOL if that happens. 

Such is the price of having a couple of fender benders.

The point of posting here is to tell drivers looking for Uber-friendly insurance to try mom-and-pop brokers who deal with unknown insurers. The insurance may not help you much but it does mean you are covered against lawsuits.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

What good is insurance when you expect trouble if you ever make a claim? Have you looked into more expensive commercial insurance from a company with a better reputation?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Maven said:


> What good is insurance when you expect trouble if you ever make a claim? Have you looked into more expensive commercial insurance from a company with a better reputation?


Not getting cited for driving without insurance when you get pulled over for a headlight out is a good reason.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Not getting cited for driving without insurance when you get pulled over for a headlight out is a good reason.


Excellent reason  but does not justify choosing insurance from an unreliable company with a terrible reputation for not paying out on claims.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Maven said:


> Excellent reason  but does not justify choosing insurance from an unreliable company with a terrible reputation for not paying out on claims.


Its not a choice. She doesnt have the choice for goong with a more reputable company since she has too many at fault accidents. Unfortunately, those companies that will insure yoj will do their best to avoid a payout more so than the bigger guys.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

She was rejected by the reputables. She had to do *something*. The question becomes, for Original Poster, at least: is the company admitted in Virginia? If not, she is technically uninsured and must pay the Uninsured Motorist Fee. If her non-admitted carrier does not pay, Virginia will suspend her licence until the judgment is satisfied. I do not know what Virginia does if an admitted insurer will not pay. If the insurer is non-admitted, it is beyond the reach of Virginia courts. She might have some luck going after it in a state where the carrier is admitted.

Many of these agencies will produce a policy from a non-admitted carrier for various property and casualty lines. Uber does not care one way or the other about a carrier's being admitted. All that it wants to see is an insurance card or a Declaration Page.

In the District of Columbia, it does not matter if the carrier is admitted or not. If the carrier does not pay, upon petition of the plaintiff (if there is a trial or a settlement), the District will suspend the licence of the driver until the judgment is paid. The Department of Insurance, Securities and Banking will go after the carrier, but, that does not help the driver. Further, the driver will be required to purchase an SR-22.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> She was rejected by the reputables. She had to do *something*. The question becomes, for Original Poster, at least: is the company admitted in Virginia? If not, she is technically uninsured and must pay the Uninsured Motorist Fee. If her non-admitted carrier does not pay, Virginia will suspend her licence until the judgment is satisfied. I do not know what Virginia does if an admitted insurer will not pay. If the insurer is non-admitted, it is beyond the reach of Virginia courts. She might have some luck going after it in a state where the carrier is admitted.
> 
> Many of these agencies will produce a policy from a non-admitted carrier for various property and casualty lines. Uber does not care one way or the other about a carrier's being admitted. All that it wants to see is an insurance card or a Declaration Page.
> 
> In the District of Columbia, it does not matter if the carrier is admitted or not. If the carrier does not pay, upon petition of the plaintiff (if there is a trial or a settlement), the District will suspend the licence of the driver until the judgment is paid. The Department of Insurance, Securities and Banking will go after the carrier, but, that does not help the driver. Further, the driver will be required to purchase an SR-22.


Insurance can be a gray area with them.


----------

